# i got a homing pigeon in inkabater



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

ok i got this egg in the inkabater its been in there since april 24 2009 and i need to know how/what to feed it and how long it takes to hatch im clueless i dont know what to do can u help me i want to keep as out side pet wit chickens plz help


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Where did you get it?

Do you know if it is fertile?

It's best for homing pigeon parents to hatch and raise their babies, they have all the right equipment.

Here is a link:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/incubation-when-there-is-no-alternative-4968.html


----------



## john john (May 11, 2009)

it is fertilte it is moving but i need to know how long it takes to hatch bc i hatch chickens out the inkabeter i just want to know how long it takes to hatch and what to feed it i need quote asap


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

john john said:


> it is fertilte it is moving but i need to know how long it takes to hatch bc i hatch chickens out the inkabeter i just want to know how long it takes to hatch and what to feed it i need quote asap


PIGEONS ARE NOT LIKE CHICKENS, THEY CANNOT BE HATCHED FROM AN INCUBATOR (without proper humidity and temperature, 18 days if done correctly....(READ ABOVE LINKS) AND THEY DON'T EAT ON THEIR OWN, THEY NEED PARENTS OR A LICENSED AND EXPERIENCED PIGEON REHABBER.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

A fertile egg, *WITH* its parent birds, takes about 18 days from laying to hatch. I have no idea how long (or what the likelihood of) having a hatch in an incubator would take. Please understand, tho, that chickens hatch pretty much able to feed themselves. Pigeon babies are entirely helpless for quite a while and Pigeon parents feed "crop milk" to their young for several weeks before the babies are even able to negotiate a seed. That means you need to prepare now to be ready to provide for a baby as soon as the egg hatches (IF it hatches).


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Unregistered said:


> ok i got this egg in the inkabater its been in there since april 24 2009 and i need to know how/what to feed it and how long it takes to hatch im clueless i dont know what to do can u help me i want to keep as out side pet wit chickens plz help



18 - 21 days to hatch, if the egg is fertile this will hatch between today to friday
Pigeon feed from a local petstore (I feed my breeders with chix pellets, to boost the babies size and weight)
Build a small coop or put the pigeon in a temporary cage...

Good luck to you...


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Pegasus said:


> 18 - 21 days to hatch, if the egg is fertile this will hatch between today to friday
> *Pigeon feed from a local petstore* (I feed my breeders with chix pellets, to boost the babies size and weight)
> Build a small coop or put the pigeon in a temporary cage...
> 
> Good luck to you...


Even if this egg does hatch, it'll be quite awhile before Pigeon Feed will be of any use. Get some Kaytee Exact Baby Bird Formula ... and syringes for feeding .... but others with more experience will have to tell you if this is sufficient for _NEWLY_ hatched birds, too.

It will also be awhile before a loft or cage is needed. If the egg hatches, it must be kept warm ... continuously. Of course, IF a cage is needed, it needs to be there, ready for occupancy.

Good luck


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

I agree on that Wolfwood...But I'm only suggesting the local pet store for grown birds...I think they carry some Kaytee food for baby birds too...I haven't take a baby pigeon less than 5 days old (yet)...I know what you're saying, he/she want to know what to feed the baby pigeon when it hatch and what to do after and so on, as I read most of the time here, they give baby pigeon Kaytee food...


----------



## john john (May 11, 2009)

ok the bird is peacking on the egg i am thinking that it should hatch within 24 hours max ok it is doing good so far i just want to know (i read somewhere that if u boil a egg and grind the white up wit a little water it is just like pigeon milk is that true do i feed it time it come out shell or wait till it dries off?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OK. Sounds like you've got your self a new baby pigeon and now there's nothing that anyone can do about that but try to help you keep it alive.
You need to READ and DO what the instructions tell you to do. It is VERY hard to keep a new baby pigeon alive.....not impossible, but it's going to take a LOT of work on your part. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9918

You should wait an hour or so and let the baby dry before you try feeding it. PLEASE get what you need BEFORE this baby hatches.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

No offense intended, how old are you John John? Dave


----------



## john john (May 11, 2009)

ok the egg hatched and i think it is a little early because it still has a little yoak at the but still. what should i do. im 23 years of age and a male i am just a little confused just dont know what to do i really want to hand raise this pigeon so bad


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

john john said:


> ok the egg hatched and i think it is a little early because it still has a little yoak at the but still. what should i do. im 23 years of age and a male i am just a little confused just dont know what to do i really want to hand raise this pigeon so bad


The baby will absorb the yolk into it's body. Don't try to remove it from the egg. It will do that on it's own.
Have you read any of the links provided???


----------



## john john (May 11, 2009)

yea but every 2 hours is a lot i got to work will every 4 hours be fine?


----------



## john john (May 11, 2009)

do u have a cell or a email that i can send a pic to u? if so what is it bc i cant send a pic to this site


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

john john said:


> yea but every 2 hours is a lot i got to work will every 4 hours be fine?


UMMM..........I think we told you that this was going to be a LOT of work? You wanted to be a pigeon parent.........well, you got it. 
If you want that baby to live, you're going to have to take the place of it's parents and do what THEY would do if it was with them. Sorry....but that's how it works. 
For the first 8 or so days of a baby pigeons life, one of the parents is with it 24/7..........
I guess do the best you can, but don't be surprised if it doesn't go well.


----------



## john john (May 11, 2009)

ok i cant get to a pet store rite now what else can i feed it that i mite have in a house?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Why can you not get to the Pet Store? Dave


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

john john said:


> ok i cant get to a pet store rite now what else can i feed it that i mite have in a house?


Baby cereal? There's not much, if anything that you can feed a baby this tiny and if you don't feed it, it will not live through the night. 
Where are you? What time is it there? You've been on the computer off and on for the past 6 hours..........you were told a long time ago to read and get what you need. 
You really have no idea how frustrating this is to those of us who are trying to help you and can't..............


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

. . . .And that was that, I guess?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

What scares me is, if you cannot spell Incubator, how can you run one? Sorry, LOL! Dave


----------



## LostPinesLoft (May 29, 2008)

If you are going to discount the intelligence of one based upon spelling you can write off at least half of the posters on this board. Including some of the most heplful posters.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow! That is deep! If you can't spell it it most likely means you never read the Directions.... SO, who on here can not spell, but gives good Advice? Dave


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

Ohh My.
He should have posted this WEEKS before this.
The baby pigeon is most likely to die.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You came to this forum for help and you got help and advice from all.

Now that the baby has hatched and you have done no preparations, here is what you need to do:

Get some Kaytee hand feeding formula and small syringe, follow instructions carefullyand keep baby warm at all times, and feed only when crop has emptied from previous feeding. The formula should be more watery for a few days, until the baby gets older. The baby needs around the clock small feedings every 3 hours, the first few days.

http://pigeoncote.com/vet/feedbaby/feedbaby.htm

Meanwhile, locate a rehabber in your area to help you, 
http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm

AND see if you can find someone who owns pigeons and has a pair who qualify to raise this new hatchling- that can feed the "pigeon-milk" (not a dairy product) as pigeons have just the right formula for their young, that would BE the BEST.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LUCKYT said:


> What scares me is, if you cannot spell Incubator, how can you run one? Sorry, LOL! Dave


boy your brave......thinking it but did not want to go there.... LOL..., this will most likely be another unregisterd no show......


----------

